# If you had to choose just a few things:



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

What do you feel are the most important raw meats/organs/etc for your dog? The only freezer space I have is the little fridge freezer, so I can have a few things but I can't buy in huge bulk/variety. Buying a separate freezer isn't an option for me either. I'm planning on feeding Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy, which is what the breeder is already feeding. I would love to supplement my puppy's diet as much as possible with raw, but I don't think I can be overly extravagant. Fish? Green tripe? I'm very new to this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Green tripe hands down. 
It can be fed exclusively and will provide a balanced nutritious diet. Many people who have dogs with renal issues feed tripe as it is so beneficial. 
Is there a local meat processor that makes up a dog food grind? Or someone that does venison?


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Green tripe hands down.
> It can be fed exclusively and will provide a balanced nutritious diet. Many people who have dogs with renal issues feed tripe as it is so beneficial.
> Is there a local meat processor that makes up a dog food grind? Or someone that does venison?


Where am I most likely to find green tripe? I've never even seen it before. The only reason I know it exists is because of this forum.

I'm not sure about the local meat processor. The vet clinic I chose seems to advocate raw food diets so I'll ask them.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> Where am I most likely to find green tripe? I've never even seen it before. The only reason I know it exists is because of this forum.
> 
> I'm not sure about the local meat processor. The vet clinic I chose seems to advocate raw food diets so I'll ask them.


I'm having the same problem, I can't find anyone locally who has tripe period. I use to see tripe for human consumption in a few stores, but not anymore.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.greentripe.com/ on the West coast....
not sure in BC where you can get it. Maybe someone from your area will offer suggestions, or hope your vet knows?
edit: This is a place I found googling vancouver: http://www.truecarnivores.com/
and this in CA: http://www.carnivora.ca/index.cfm


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Tripe for human consumption is bleached and cleaned; it isn't worth feeding your dog. It's the stinky green tripe that you won't find in the grocery store that you want to buy. Only place I've found it locally is canned at the pet store. I would feed some kind of fish or grass fed meat for omegas along with green tripe. Occasional organs wouldn't hurt, especially liver. Maybe raw chewies like knuckle bones.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I totally agree w/the tripe, but I'm sure you can find a alternative pet food store theat will be willing to bring in - premade, ground...likely give in small 1lb (my dog only gets in small doses - 4ozs., fat issue w/him so I am very cautious)...
I would caution however, w/feeding raw and kibble diet...they contradict and most abandon the RAW for it...this has to do w/the transit time and kibble effects on stomach acids and the ability to do what naturally would be strong enough to do, which is kill/utilize the bacteria from RAW...essentially - the kibble makes an alkaline gut - this promotes bad bacteria, an acidic gut - microbes cannot flourish...Raw forms an acidic gut. Kibble robs it. (sorry...I have to copy this to another post- so if come across again...)..Now this isn't ALWAYS the case, some dogs have iron guts - mine. Nope.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Country Raw | Food For Dogs

Healthy Paws - Fresh to Frozen Pet Food

I've used these two above for tripe

and this - light read, to enhance the diet
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/five-foods-dog/


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> I totally agree w/the tripe, but I'm sure you can find a alternative pet food store theat will be willing to bring in - premade, ground...likely give in small 1lb (my dog only gets in small doses - 4ozs., fat issue w/him so I am very cautious)...
> I would caution however, w/feeding raw and kibble diet...they contradict and most abandon the RAW for it...this has to do w/the transit time and kibble effects on stomach acids and the ability to do what naturally would be strong enough to do, which is kill/utilize the bacteria from RAW...essentially - the kibble makes an alkaline gut - this promotes bad bacteria, an acidic gut - microbes cannot flourish...Raw forms an acidic gut. Kibble robs it. (sorry...I have to copy this to another post- so if come across again...)..Now this isn't ALWAYS the case, some dogs have iron guts - mine. Nope.


Thanks for the tips. Yikes I didn't know about the kibble making the gut alkaline. The breeder feeds half and half, which sounded semi doable to me. 100% raw is not even slightly possible. I will attempt the half and half since the breeder has had a lot of success with it, but I'll keep researching. I don't have much experience with dog nutrition, but I know low quality kibble really messed up my cat's kidneys. He's on a special "acidic" diet now. He's ok on it. I felt pretty sorry for him, but was grateful for the wakeup call. Quality matters!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

green tripe is only as good as the foods the cattle were eating -- best if grass fed - 
I use it sparingly. The benefit from the "green" is that the green is pre-digested and enzyme and pro-biotic rich .
There are so many other , more economical , more targeted ways to get those benefits. 

There are many books which teach you how to ferment your own vegetables , common to Asian cooking , even sauerkraut is excellent 8 Reasons to Eat Fermented Foods

A Guide to Raw Cultured Vegetables

In the Russian ethnic shops there are 5 gallon buckets of fermented apples, krauts, carrots . 

Or you can be very direct and give a pre-made probiotic, enzyme food additive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've never fed tripe from anything other than grass fed cattle. None of the places I've ever purchased it from would sell a grain fed tripe. 
The OP asked this question; 


> What do you feel are the most important raw meats/organs/etc for your dog?


My answer is still green tripe.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> edit: This is a place I found googling vancouver: Vancouver Raw Pet Food For Cats And Dogs - Green Tripe, Organic Supplements And Treats


Heeey that could work! And its right next to the horse store. Great way to go broke in one trip.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

carmspack said:


> There are many books which teach you how to ferment your own vegetables , common to Asian cooking , even sauerkraut is excellent.


You can feed fermented veggies to dogs!?


----------

